# When do Green Bottle Blue's become 'fully' blue?



## Comemeism (Sep 15, 2017)

My GBB is around 1-1.5 inches now, I got it back in May as a 1/2 inch. When do their legs become fully blue? Does anyone have any images of their GBB growing up and their legs totally blue? Thanks


----------



## Nightstalker47 (Sep 15, 2017)

Around the 3" mark.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Deeser (Sep 15, 2017)

Here is my (suspected) male GBB at about 3.5". He just got his blue legs this past moult, about 2 weeks before that pic was taken.  
Carapace is now something between gold and green, and next moult he should green up completely I believe.


And there he is as a 1.5" sling

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Deeser (Sep 15, 2017)

Oh yeah, and by the way, it only took like 6 months between the sling pic and most recent one. These guys grow fast, so you won't have to wait long


----------



## Deb60 (Sep 15, 2017)

I


Deeser said:


> Here is my (suspected) male GBB at about 3.5". He just got his blue legs this past moult, about 2 weeks before that pic was taken.
> Carapace is now something between gold and green, and next moult he should green up completely I believe.
> View attachment 252155
> 
> ...


 I think I could do with a torch to really appreciate the colours of mine , went to a shoe last weekend , and it wasn't till a guy used a small lamp that I could actually see the colours of the Ts he had for sale !


----------



## Deb60 (Sep 15, 2017)

I think I could do with a torch , I'm not really seeing the colours . Went to a show last Sunday and I guy was using a small lamp to show the colours to me , you couldn't really see them otherwise!


----------



## Deeser (Sep 15, 2017)

Very true.

 I just took a pic in normal daylight to show the comparison and while you can still see some blue, its not nearly as remarkable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Deb60 (Sep 15, 2017)

I think mine must have seen me writing on here moaning about the fact that their always hiding away , cuz in the last three weeks they've been out on show nearly everyday !


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Sep 15, 2017)

They start turning blue at around 2" and are fully blue around the 3" mark.

Sling and at 2"



Next moult



Next moult (post moult, not fully hardened and horribly skinny)



3 months ago
View media item 41437

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## maggiefiasco (Sep 16, 2017)

I just picked up a 1.5-2" GBB who had a fresh molt still in its deli cup. During rehousing, I took a flashlight to the underside as she clung to the top of the enclosure. The tops of her legs are not crazy blue yet, but the undersides especially when well lit with a torch are just brilliant blue!


----------



## Ungoliant (Sep 16, 2017)

Comemeism said:


> My GBB is around 1-1.5 inches now, I got it back in May as a 1/2 inch. When do their legs become fully blue? Does anyone have any images of their GBB growing up and their legs totally blue? Thanks


Here is my male _Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ at 0.75" (when I first got him).


After two molts, he was 2.25", and his lower legs started to turn blue.

Here he is one molt after that at 2.75".


And here is how he looks (one molt later) at 3". His carapace is starting to turn turquoise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nonnack (Sep 16, 2017)

I have one year old GBB, and pictures of it after every moult, this may be helpful for you

First moult  09-11-16






19-12-16   l2






29-01-17 l3






28-3-17  l4 






18-5-17 l5 






08-7-17 l6

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## maggiefiasco (Sep 16, 2017)

Update: it's light outside and I managed to get a good shot of my GBB. She's molted within the past week or so and she had a big meal last night so she's just gorggggg right now

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Swede Baboon (Sep 16, 2017)

I Love GBB's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Haemus (Sep 16, 2017)

GBBs are definitely easy on the eyes. My 2.75" still quite green with muted coloring, but beautiful nonetheless.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Sep 19, 2017)

After they molt.

About 3-4"


----------



## Blue Jaye (Sep 20, 2017)

I honestly have the ugliest GBB I've ever seen 4 1/2 inches and freshly molted still very muted coloration hardly any blue or green at all. It's so disappointing!


----------



## Lord Mort (Aug 10, 2018)

Apologies for the "necro-posting" but I was just researching the subject and this is the only discussion I have found on the matter...
Like Blue Jaye, I have a >4" GBB with very muted coloration.

I have a few questions...
1) Could diet or habitat effect the coloring?
2) @ Comemeism (the O.P.) how is your GBB doing?  Did it ever color up?
3) @ Blue Jaye, same question.

I'm new to the hobby as I just inherited this GBB a few weeks ago.  Despite his lack of coloring, I'm in love.


----------



## viper69 (Aug 10, 2018)

Lord Mort said:


> Apologies for the "necro-posting" but I was just researching the subject and this is the only discussion I have found on the matter...
> Like Blue Jaye, I have a >4" GBB with very muted coloration.
> 
> I have a few questions...
> ...


Perhaps a wild diet vs one in captivity may show changes. However no captive diet is believed to significantly influence color to best of my knowledge. Also their color doesn’t come from pigments so less likely that diet is a factor.

Habitat- captives - no.


----------



## Yorkshire (Aug 10, 2018)

It could be just pretty far into its moult cycle and colours are fading.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Mort (Aug 11, 2018)

I think you are on the right track Yorkshire.  My next question about my new pet was going to be, why does he have a bald spot on his abdomen...  but after looking in to the signs of molting, I've answered both questions! =)  #Googleismyfriend


----------

